# Need a name for her?



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Picked her up Sunday They just did the spray in liner and i added the N-Fab nerf bars and the tool box yesterday. She is one sweet ride I looked at Chevy/GMC's all last week then hopped in a tundra and i was sold. Actually bought her for about a $1,000 less than the Z-71's I looked at, and she has more under the hood and a way nicer interior. not knocking the Z-71's I kept my 99' and still love it this is just a nicer truck.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Goldie?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sissy


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Truck


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

T-Tonka


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Midas


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

When you say you bought for $1,000 less than a chevy, are you saying you payed $1,000 less for the Tundra than the sticker price on the Chevy?


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

More under the hood = worse gas mileage. That's a give or take relationship. When you talk about the interior, is the Tundra nicer than the LTZ z71 interior? Don't get me wrong, the Tundra is a nice truck, and toyota has definately made some improvements from the past.


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Chevy/GMC's w/ the front bench stickered at the same price as the tundra that I bought that has tha captains chairs. I was out the door @ Toyota with TTL included 1000k under sticker where GM could only get me back to sticker w/ TTL (I walked out of 3 dealerships). More under the hood = 16mpg around town(13 on the first tank just cause the auto stick is cool).


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

The name is already on the truck...


TRD... :rotfl: 

You evidently didn't drive one of the Vortec Max GM Trucks !

Supergas


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Supergas said:


> The name is already on the truck...
> 
> TRD... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Edmund's reports that the new Tundra did 0-60 in under 7 seconds (6.7 if I remember right). That's scooting for a stock full size pickup. I don't think any of the GM trucks can do that.

The 6 speed tranny makes a big difference.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Sissy


that is funny


----------



## AddSalt (Sep 30, 2006)

I love truck arguments. !!!!!! TOYOTA RULES !!!!!!




Just kidding...... I drive a Ford.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chebbies*

Ya know when I want to go 0 to 60 in a hurry, I just hop in my Corvette.... or if I'm really in a hurry, the Supergas 27 T Roadster.... 9.30 qtr mile....

I normally use my truck for hauling.... power band under 4000 RPM.... Big Block Chevys forever...... :an2:

SG


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

Gayota!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

*Trd*



Supergas said:


> The name is already on the truck...
> 
> TRD... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


If you google "tundra brake problems" I think that is where the TRD came from. Tuff Ruck ....heads.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Is that Mr. or Mrs. or Miss. Gayota


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

Supergas said:


> The name is already on the truck...





Supergas said:


> TRD... :rotfl:
> You evidently didn't drive one of the Vortec Max GM Trucks !
> Supergas






L O L


----------

